# Step



## sprucegum (Jul 4, 2019)

Spent yesterday afternoon and this morning on a step in the upstairs of our new house. Part of the down stairs of the house has a high ceiling so the upstairs has two levels. Determined to use up odds and ends I used some pretty distressed pieces of tap hole sugar maple for risers and cherry for the 18 inch wide tread. The flooring is vinyl plank that I guess comes from a vinyl tree.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## jasonb (Jul 4, 2019)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2019)

That's awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 4, 2019)

I love small accents like that. Most people won't care or may not even notice, but I like stuff like that. Creates a neat little surprise focal point.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 4, 2019)

Sprung said:


> I love small accents like that. Most people won't care or may not even notice, but I like stuff like that. Creates a neat little surprise focal point.


Very cool, though the eye kinda has a creepy effect...

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 5, 2019)

Your house is really shaping up! Love all the wood you have used! When will you be moving in? Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 5, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Your house is really shaping up! Love all the wood you have used! When will you be moving in? Chuck


We moved in 2 weeks ago, the old one was sold. The downstairs is 99% done and floor covering went in upstairs Thurs. I still have many hours of work to do outside. We purchased the land in 2014 and a year later I bought my mill some of the hardwood lumber that I used for interior trim was from the first logs that I milled. It has been a bit of a challenge to use such a mixed bag of lumber. Cherry and maple go well together and those are the ones I had the most of. We did a couple of rooms in ash, birch made cabinet drawer sides, the ceiling beams are cedar. I purchased a couple hundred lineal feet of pine baseboard last week for the upstairs and got a feel for how much money I saved by using my home grown stock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2019)

Nice work there @sprucegum . I think I saw one of those vinyl trees last time I was in Vermont. You have a home to really be proud of.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 5, 2019)

My question was Southern or Northern Vinyl tree? Completely different looking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> My question was Southern or Northern Vinyl tree? Completely different looking


Brazilian

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jul 12, 2019)

Id have to see an end grain pic to be able to identify the sub-species. 

House looks beautiful from what youve shown us of it!!! Steps are awesome, thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

